# 3 day old kitten



## MissBoots (Apr 28, 2011)

How much should he be eating? I've had him since Friday night, after a couple brought him into my store (I work at Petco) claiming the mom abandoned him. I had to inform them she was moving them (they saw her coming and going with kittens), and should of watched for a couple hours before picking him up or assuming he was abandoned. 

Vet gave him a clean bill of health yesterday. Fecal showed no worms. He was dehydrated when I got him on Friday, but it's been resolved before the vet visit.

When I first got him he ate 2mL every 2 hours, now it's increased to almost 5mL every 2 hours, around the clock. Is that too much for him? He stops when he's full. His poo is still normal, his pee is still normal. My vet gave me a vague "Let him eat, but don't over feed.", which doesn't answer my question.

He was 2.21oz when I got him Friday, he's now 3.1oz (before feeding, after a poo).


----------



## pchel (Aug 16, 2011)

If you google fostering kittens you should find some informative sites. I hate to link in case of advertising and so forth, but I found charts when I started fostering kittens. Also a kitten this young has to be stimulated to potty. The vet told you about that? Just dip a paper towel in warm water and rub his bottom. With my older kitten I do that and then sit it in the litter box. 

I say as long as he is gaining and not loosing you are doing a great job.  You should post photos!


----------



## MissBoots (Apr 28, 2011)

I usually foster 2 week olds+, so I'm not new to the potty thing (my first time with a baby freaked me out! Lol!) well I'm "new" to the newbie! Haha. He goes potty every hour (pee) and poo's every 5 or so hours, almost like clock work, so I make sure to stimulate him that often otherwise he pees a ton and he'll cry when he's "held" it for too long between feedings. I got him on a nice little 2 hour schedule block. 

This is today, for size comparison. Umbilical cord still hasn't fallen off.
















This is his "home".








Passed out during a feed.








omnomnomnom









He was so anemic from all the fleas! Now his gums are a nice pink color and he's flea free. I'm so happy he's doing so well. He's going everywhere with me (work and school). My professors don't mind if I set him up in the back room since he needs to have his heater plugged in and fed every couple hours, then I work at Petco, so obviously bringing him in isn't an issue.


----------



## Lenkolas (Jan 18, 2011)

Oh my what a cute little thing! He's a handsome tuxedo kitty! Sounds he's doing great, you are such a great person to be doing this for the little one!

Congratulations, and good luck  keep us posted please. Thanks for the pics!


----------



## MissBoots (Apr 28, 2011)

Thanks. I've just never had one so young! He's got hiccups right now, either hiccups or just hard core twitching in his sleep. It worries me to death! I get to weigh him tonight to see if there's any weight gain in the last 12 hours, I sure hope so. He did fine at work, slept in my bra. Lol. My manager gave me multiple 10 minute breaks whenever he got fussy so I could feed him.


----------



## Duffin (Aug 19, 2011)

Good luck with the little kitt! I dont have much to offer as I have never raised new born kittens, just puppies but it sounds like you have it down pat!


----------



## Beckie210789 (May 9, 2011)

I know how you feel. I took on a little one yesterday, and I'm taking her to see my vet tomorrow. I'm wondering whether or not they can take him to finish fostering, or if I'm going to have to do it myself. As much as I would love to be his ' mommy' I don't know how that will work seeing as how my boyfriend leaves for a 5 day trip to boston tuesday night, and I work 10 hours a day. Worse comes to worse, I can probably bring him into work with me if I leave him in the back room. Thankfully, he's what looks to be 3 weeks old, so feedings are less often, about every 3 hours or so it seems.


----------



## MissBoots (Apr 28, 2011)

1 week old today.  And soo much stronger! 5.3oz.


----------



## Cats&Plants (Aug 20, 2011)

Oh my goodness! You are amazing for taking such good care of this little one! He's adorable! Keep us updated, I'd love to watch him grow!


----------



## MissBoots (Apr 28, 2011)

Literally in the last 24 hours his personality is showing! He went from wanting only food, poop, pee, and sleep to having position preferences when sleeping, being fed at a certain angle, being petted under his front arm and not liking being pet on his head, etc. It's sooo cute to see him sprawled out on his back curled up! I can't wait for his eyes to open.


----------



## tarah44 (Jul 18, 2011)

aww he's adorable and thank you for stepping up and taking care of him.


----------



## Lenkolas (Jan 18, 2011)

What a cute photo! Thank you for posting! 

He looks great, what wonderful news. I bet he's gonna be gorgeous. He has like a mask on his face, just like my cat Gatito  :love2


----------



## librarychick (May 25, 2008)

He's so sweet! I miss baby kittens so much. What a love.

From experience start really early with expectations. The very first thing Doran learned was "no pretties" because he always wanted to suck and chew my necklace or earrings. I'd just say "no pretties" and shift him so he could reach them. Problem sovled, at least until they're bigger.

I also started his cue words really young. I'd always say his name when I spoke to him, and ask if he was hungry. Within 3 days he knew that 'hungry' meant dinner time, lol.

...I want to foster bottle babies sooo badly! lol


----------



## Janeway (Jul 9, 2011)

awww he is so cute and small. post more pictures when he/she get bigger.


----------



## love.my.cats (Jan 29, 2009)

Such a cute kitty. I love his/her markings.


----------



## MissBoots (Apr 28, 2011)

He's now 6 1/2oz.  Grow, Ratchet, grow!










And eating every 3 hours.


----------



## Janeway (Jul 9, 2011)

awwww that picture maid my day the kittie is sooo cute.


----------



## MissBoots (Apr 28, 2011)

His eyes are open! But he won't sit still long enough for me to take a photo. Lol


----------



## Rebbie (Jul 11, 2011)

Sooooo cute! He looks like such a love-baby, and I love his markings!


----------



## dweamgoil (Feb 3, 2010)

He is adorable and growing beautifully!!! Great job


----------



## Ted (Aug 28, 2011)

How precious is he!


----------



## Julz (Feb 17, 2011)

Squee!!! He's so cute! I love his little spots! I got my boys when they were already six months old so I missed the tiny kitten stuff : /


----------



## Two Siamese (Aug 20, 2011)

So precious! Adorable!


----------



## Lenkolas (Jan 18, 2011)

Awwwwww more pics! P L E A S E!!

You are such a great person. Thank you so much. And grow little one, grow!!


----------



## MissBoots (Apr 28, 2011)

Little one is constipated!  He hasn't pooped but little smudges since Thursday morning. He's on mineral oil every feeding, just a tiny drop (per vets recommendation), hoping for a poo tomorrow. Some prayers/good vibes/whatever you will, would be greatly appreciated!

New PHOTOS!


















He's sitting up all on his own.  What a big boy!


----------



## dweamgoil (Feb 3, 2010)

Awww...sending poopie vibes your way!!!


----------



## Nora B (Nov 6, 2010)

Every bottle baby I've had seems to go through a constipated stage at least once - sometimes more often - starting at about 10 days up to about 3 weeks. During that time I find I have to work the hardest to stimulate stools, also when it's been a few days on a little one like yours the stools tend to be a bit loose and messy mixed with afew harder 'plug' if you will when they finally come. A bit of natural pumpkin mixed in the formula helps with this a lot! it doesn't take much the I've found the pumpkin is a bit easier on the system than mineral oil despite my 1st vets original suggestions as well. Vegetable oil - I prefer olive or avocado, is better imo than mineral oil. some data shows mineral oil can block nutrient absorbtion like petroleum jelly - anyway this is all probably tmi in too little space but your little one looks really good, you are clearly doing an awesome job. good thought for good poops coming your way. LOL now there is a closing only a mommy in the trenches can appreciate.


----------



## Rebbie (Jul 11, 2011)

Awwww! What a little adorable sweetie.  It's so great that you were able to take him in- I hope he grows up to be a big and strong cat.


----------



## MissBoots (Apr 28, 2011)

He pooped. Not much but it was more than we were expecting. 

He's going to be big. His paws are HUGE.


----------



## Lenkolas (Jan 18, 2011)

AAAWW HE IS SO CUTE! :love2

Oh my just look at him, he is precious! I bet my cat Gatito looked just like him when he was a baby (I rescued him from the streets when he was 2 months old)

Good luck with everything, and all the good vibes and thoughts!!


----------



## christinaja (Aug 28, 2011)

What a precious little one! I remember when Sasha was that small. I am so glad you could take him in and help him grow into a big kitty.


----------



## MissBoots (Apr 28, 2011)

Three weeks old, and two days.

He just got his first bottle of Wellness Kitten, mixed with KMR formula, and KMR weaning formula. He lovvveed it. Purred the whole feeding.  Normally he purrs when he's full.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

What a sweet little angel!


----------



## love.my.cats (Jan 29, 2009)

He's getting so big! He's still adorable


----------



## MissBoots (Apr 28, 2011)

Since he's over 3 weeks now, 23 days technically, he's starting the weaning process (Goal is to be on a mix of wet and formula by 5 weeks with an occasional bottle for mental growth/emotional purposes). I mixed KMR formula with KMR weaning formula, and a can of Wellness kitten to get a very runny paste, but thicker than just formula. I syringe/bottle (my little thing in the photo a couple pages back) fed it, he inhaled it. Put some on his lips and he licked it off.  We're off to a good start.


----------



## Nora B (Nov 6, 2010)

He looks absolutely gorgeous, your plan is perfect. Sounds like everything is going first rate over there!


----------



## kittywitty (Jun 19, 2010)

He's so cute. Reminds me of my Baby Oreo


----------



## MissBoots (Apr 28, 2011)

And one of Boots, because she's jealous of all the attention the monchichi gets.


----------



## Alpaca (Dec 21, 2009)

OMG, he's so adorable and lucky to have you! It's so nice that you were able to take him to school and work! Turned out the couple picked the purrrfect person to give the Ratchet to!

I can't help it, I"m looking at the pics over and over again...this is definitely cute overload!


----------



## pchel (Aug 16, 2011)

He is adorable!! You've done such a good job!


----------



## Lenkolas (Jan 18, 2011)

Awww how adorable! He is so cute I can't stand it!

So...are you finding a home for him or is he a foster failure


----------



## MissBoots (Apr 28, 2011)

He was never a foster to begin with.  When they're taken in at a day old, being a singleton, I think it's traumatic to rehome. I'm all he's ever known, to just give him away (even to a loving home) will do some kind of damage. He doesn't have siblings to play with, he just has me and my husband.


----------



## Lenkolas (Jan 18, 2011)

MissBoots said:


> He was never a foster to begin with.  When they're taken in at a day old, being a singleton, I think it's traumatic to rehome. I'm all he's ever known, to just give him away (even to a loving home) will do some kind of damage. He doesn't have siblings to play with, he just has me and my husband.


I'm so happy to hear that! I totally agree with you about the trauma of rehoming. You are his all  
It is so cool that you'll have a new tuxedo kitty -he was meant to be yours. 
Are your older cats ok with him? Or they haven't seen him at all yet?

Hugs


----------



## MissBoots (Apr 28, 2011)

I only have one 11 year old rescue. She's always been a singleton. From the day she was found at 3 weeks in a junk yard. She's taking it.. sort of hard? Jealous older sibling, totally. We have special time every morning with her before feeding the baby to try and make her feel more secure.


----------



## MissBoots (Apr 28, 2011)

Ratchet is 11 weeks old now.  Growing bigger every day. No behavioral problems other than biting- to be expected. He's a lean, mean, raw eating machine!


----------



## Pixall (Oct 18, 2011)

Look at him! Wow! Wish I had found this thread earlier. We took in two three day olds about three weeks ago. We lost the little girl last week to FKS, but the boy is going strong at 23 days. He weighs near a pound. o.0 He is HUUUGE.


----------



## Lenkolas (Jan 18, 2011)

OMG LOOK AT HIM! 
He is so beautiful. Seeing his pics brought tears to my eyes. I'm so, so happy he's fine!

-totally biased here- Tuxedo kitties rule! :love2


----------



## Julie Carvill (Jun 30, 2010)

He has grown up so handsome from a tiny baby fluff. So coot (cute)!


----------



## Pixall (Oct 18, 2011)

Forgot to post earlier, you wanna help me with weaning/litter training advice?


----------



## MissBoots (Apr 28, 2011)

Pixall, lots and LOTS of patience! During weaning he got horrible diarrhea, and we figured it was due to adding a new food (kitten wellness), but it ended up being a gluten allergy to the weaning formula! 2nd step KMR has rice in it. He didn't eat on his own until 6 weeks, well maybe a little older? Oct 4th was when he ate on his own for the first time.  It doesn't happen over night, weaning is a process. He ended up not liking Wellness Kitten wet food but loved Blue Buffalo Wilderness kitten. Once I tried a different brand, he ate on his own. With the litter box it wasn't much. I feed him, then stimulate him for potty. Always in that order. So with the box I'd feed him, then stimulate him while he's standing in the box. Then after a day or two if I put him in the box after eating he'd go on his own. But use corn litter, not clumping litter. Ratchet ate like a cup of corn litter the first time! 

I miss him being so little, but I'm soooo glad I have facebook on my phone where I uploaded a million videos and photos of him since day 1!  Ratchet's big for his age, too. He was a pound at 3 weeks, and 1.4lbs at his 6 week check up. For his first set of shots at 8 weeks he was 2.6lbs. Now that he's 11 weeks, we'll be going back next week so hopefully he's over 3lbs.


----------



## MissBoots (Apr 28, 2011)

Lenkolas said:


> OMG LOOK AT HIM!
> He is so beautiful. Seeing his pics brought tears to my eyes. I'm so, so happy he's fine!
> 
> -totally biased here- Tuxedo kitties rule! :love2


Thank you!  He's such a little love! He's a total daddy's boy, too. Haha. I mean, he loves me too, but he LOOVVVEEESSS my husband. Works out great! I have Bootsie, he has Ratchet. He does have a gluten allergy, makes it difficult to feed him canned food since many brands sneak in rice, and I can't read too well the font, and my husband hates going with me, soooo he eats raw.  Not that I'm complaining. My other one is on it. I just have to be cautious when we take him to pet stores. Pet People always gives him treats, and I felt bad at first pulling him away then asking what's in it. Now that we go in weekly for his socialization trips they keep a bag of freeze dried shrimp for him. You'd be surprised how many people offer him treats out in public! One lady even tried to give him a dog treat... :?

He loves everyone! So he's been socialized perfectly.  He just doesn't care for large dogs, small ones is no problem, big ones he hides behind me or Nick. Walks on his harness like a little angel!


----------



## Pixall (Oct 18, 2011)

we are using non clumping 100% clay litter the vet recommended. What age did you start litter training? The vet recommended we not change to stage 2 KMR for that very reason. They are transitioning to 'real food' and don't need the stress of changing formula too.


----------



## MissBoots (Apr 28, 2011)

I didn't bother litter training until 6 weeks, due to him being delayed because he was premature and a singleton (his behavior was clearly delayed, not playing with toys, barely walking, no running/climbing/jumping). Usually my 3 to 4 week olds in pairs are potty trained pretty quickly at that age. You'll have to gauge how mature he is and go from there.


----------



## Kobster (Feb 1, 2007)

This thread is just oozing with squee factor. Makes me reminisce about when Ninja was that small.


----------



## Squeakist (Nov 3, 2011)

This is a fantastic story, and photo diary of Ratchet growing up. keep on posting pics


----------



## Sphynxlover (Nov 1, 2011)

Just found this thread, I have loved all the pictures and narratives. Glad he made his way to you, he is an adorable kitten


----------



## Fyreflie (Mar 5, 2011)

Oh, he turned out SO gorgeous, what a great story!


----------



## MissBoots (Apr 28, 2011)

I suppose I'm long over due for a photo update. Hes now 6 months old, 10.2lbs, long, lean, raw eating machine. We got his portraits done a couple weeks ago.

He knows sit, lay down, floor (instead of saying down when he's on the counter we say floor, to prevent confusing with the down command), and is in the process of learning shake. He walks on a harness and lead, and wears a tee shirt 80% of the time (he obsessively grooms himself on his chest to the point of fur loss). This little boy is the BIGGEST character I've never seen. 









Playing in our hamster's cage while I clean the base:

































































































 Enjoy.


----------



## chuck72 (Jan 30, 2012)

Hi, I am a newbie here and just read this thread. You are awesome and your kitty is just beautiful! Nice, nice going! :thumb


----------



## shan841 (Jan 19, 2012)

he is precious!! what a great story


----------



## Krista2882 (Jan 26, 2012)

I'm so glad you posted updates! This is my first time seeing this thread. It's so amazing that that tiny thing the size of your palm grew up to be the beautiful kitty he is now. I love that he walks on a leash.


----------



## MissBoots (Apr 28, 2011)

Yay! His portraits came in today. It's just a photo of a photo, but you get the idea.


----------



## asrowley (Dec 17, 2011)

Wow I just came across this thread! What a beautiful boy and great story!!! He's lucky to have you guys!


----------

